# فيلم تسجيلى عن م&#1581



## marine_diesel (1 يوليو 2006)

*فيلم تسجيلى عن محرك السيارة*

http://www.sendspace.com/file/qwkekt

هذا الفيلم يحتوى على نظام التبريد و التزييت و أشياء أخرى شيقة


----------



## beeko (1 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع المهم
و جارى التحميل


----------



## العرندس (1 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

رائع وجميل جدا .. الله يعزك ويبارك فيك


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
يعطيك العافيه وتسلم يمينك اخوي على هذا مقطع وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## القبطان (2 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك وبارك اله بك على هذا المجهود


----------



## marine_diesel (2 يوليو 2006)

انتظروا مزيد من هذة الأفلام عن الهندسة الميكانيكية


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
نحن في انتظار للمزيد ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (2 يوليو 2006)

*طلبك موجود Skf*

أخى طلبك موجود لكنه عندى عدد 2 إسطوانه ولا أدرى كيفية رفعهم لك


----------



## marine_diesel (2 يوليو 2006)

To upload the cd u can use this site 
it is easy and very good site

www.sendspace.com


----------



## sam6 (2 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على هذا العمل الجيد
جارى تحميل الملف 
اخوك م. هيثم


----------



## casper sky (2 يوليو 2006)

pc;nvlknc.znz


----------



## faster (2 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير لكن الفيلم غير مكتمل فهو عن engine structure فقط فارجو تحميل الفيلم كاملا ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## marine_diesel (3 يوليو 2006)

فيلم جديد عن نفس الموضوع 

انتظروا المزيد

http://www.sendspace.com/file/qlw1qt


----------



## توتة توتة (4 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك أخى وجزاك الله خيرا وتمدنا بمثل هذة المواضيع لانها بجد افادتنى خاصة انى خبرتى ضئيلى جدا وانا مازلت طالبة


----------



## marine_diesel (4 يوليو 2006)

كل شىء عن السيارات هنا من أفلام و كتب 

ترقبوا أفلام جديدة من شركة بورشا و بى ام و تويوتا عن السيارات و كل ما يتعلق بها


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (4 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوي marin_diesel يعطيك العافيه اخوي على هذه المقاطع بس المشكله ان المقطع الاخير لا اعتقد انه عن محرك السيارات ونتطلع للمزيد وشكراً لك


----------



## marine_diesel (5 يوليو 2006)

كتاب كامل عن شاسية السيارة

http://www.sendspace.com/file/q8cb9o

موقع يشمل محرك السيارة و السفينة و الديزل و الجاز تربن و الطاقة النووية و البخار

http://www.enginetips.com//


----------



## العرندس (5 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فعلا .. 

الكتاب مليء بالرسومات الرائعة .. 

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك وانعم عليك وفتح عليك


----------



## marine_diesel (5 يوليو 2006)

هذا الفيلم من شركة بورشا لاستعراض سيارتها بورشا كاين بكامل اوصافها

ارجو التحميل بسرعة

http://www.sendspace.com/file/oh5ppf


----------



## muslim125.3 (5 يوليو 2006)

لماذا لايعمل الموقع


----------



## marine_diesel (5 يوليو 2006)

الموقع شغالللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل ايها الأخ العزيز وأنا لسة مجربة


----------



## R.A.K (7 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير .............. وأسألك إن كان لديك ماف تعليمي عن برنامج الميكانيكال

الموقع الذي ذكرته لا يعمل بتاتاً !!!!!!!!!


----------



## marine_diesel (8 يوليو 2006)

فيلم عن اختبار السيارة قبل طرحها بالسوق 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/q2h5c8


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (8 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (8 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررر

عنجد الله يعطيك العافية يا غالي


----------



## العرندس (9 يوليو 2006)

الله يعزك ويجزاك خير .. وبارك الله فيك


----------



## marine_diesel (9 يوليو 2006)

فيلم عن منظومة الوقود فى المحرك 

على فكرة الفيلم بالغة العربية

http://www.sendspace.com/file/yy65gu


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (14 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوي marine_diesel يعطيك العافيه على هذا المجهود الرائع والى الامام 
اخوي المقطع الاخير لا استطيع ان اقوم بعمل الداون لود ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فراس بشناق (15 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير وشكرا على هده المشاركه المفيده


----------



## الهوينه (16 يوليو 2006)

للاسف للمرة الثانية لا يمكن الوصول


----------



## بوعبدالعزيز (16 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخوي الهوينه مادري مافتح معاك للمره الثانيه ولا انه يقوم بالتحميل ثم يقوم بالفصل 
اذا كان يقوم بالتحميل ثم يقوم بالفصل فاستعمل برنامج جت رايت GetRight
فان هذه المشكله صارت معاي اكثر من مره وبعد استخدام البرنامج المذكور تم النسخ بالكامل 
وهذا والله اعلم


----------



## محمد حسين احمد (19 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## salam_alhili (20 يوليو 2006)

الله يبارك بيك على هاي المشاركة واذا كان عندك تفاصيل اكثر يا ريت ترسله على عنواني
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة​​ وهذا سيكون فضل لن انساه ابدا


----------



## الهوينه (21 يوليو 2006)

تقدر ترسلي اياه على الايميل لانه مرة ما فتح واكون لك من الشاكرين

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجو استخدام المنتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة​


----------



## الهوينه (21 يوليو 2006)

على الهوتميل


----------



## marine_diesel (21 يوليو 2006)

فى أقرب فرصة ان شاء الله هنزل الأفلام تانى لظروف ما


----------



## عماد قاسم (22 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## abdouvbrag (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جدا يابشمهندس


----------



## فراس بشناق (23 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الجميل والشيق


----------



## حسين الشاوري (23 يوليو 2006)

*محركات الاحتراق الداخلي ؟*




شكرا على المجهود لانك تسعى الى تزويدنا با المعرفة ؟


----------



## على على (23 يوليو 2006)

الرجاء بيان بالتفصيل عن دورة الوقود و الفرق بين الحقن المباشر و الغير مباشر وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## على على (23 يوليو 2006)

الرجاء ارسالمعلومات اكثر عن السيارات و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسين الشاوري (23 يوليو 2006)

*اذ ا تريدو اكثر عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي وعن علوم السيارات ؟؟؟*

 اذ ا تريدو اكثر عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي وعن علوم السيارات شرحا وصورا متحركة يمكنكم زيارة مقعنا الشخصي وهوا موقع يحتوي على كل طلباتكم في مجال السيارات في الصفحة الرئيسية ؟؟؟
http://www.alshawery.jeeran.com/


----------



## حسين الشاوري (23 يوليو 2006)

اذ ا تريدو اكثر عن محركات الاحتراق الداخلي وعن علوم السيارات شرحا وصورا متحركة يمكنكم زيارة مقعنا الشخصي وهوا موقع يحتوي على كل طلباتكم في مجال السيارات في الصفحة الرئيسية ؟؟؟
http://www.alshawery.jeeran.com/
__________________
تحياتي للجميع
موقعي الشخصي http://www.alshawery.jeeran.com/


----------



## دعيج (23 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر ياهندسة ................جاري التحميل 
(اللهم جنبني منكرات الاخلاق والاعمال والاهواء والادواء)


----------



## marine_diesel (24 يوليو 2006)

it is a good site for cars in arabic language


----------



## احمد محمد كمال (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك 
لتحدث فى هذا الموضوع الشيق ومساعدتنا فيه


----------



## klshai (25 يوليو 2006)

*رد موضوع الفيلم التسجيلى*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس204 (26 يوليو 2006)

لك الشكر على


----------



## solom012 (26 يوليو 2006)

gooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## عماد قاسم (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ووفقك الله الى ما هو افضل


----------



## eslam5amis (9 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو محمّد (10 أغسطس 2006)

بارك اللهم بكم وأسأل المولى أن تسنح لي الفرصة (فنياً لأن الخط عندنا تعيس جداً) لأن أرفع عدد من الأفلام باللغة العربية قريباً إن شاء الله،وأشكر جهودكم الأكثر من رائعة


----------



## ابو جابر (12 أغسطس 2006)

اشكر اخى الكريم على الجهد المبذول .وجعلة في ميزان حسناته


----------



## marine_diesel (12 أغسطس 2006)

فيلم عن مكونات محرك الديزل


http://www.sendspace.com/file/musijj


----------



## marine_diesel (12 أغسطس 2006)

فيلم عن عمود الكامات 

http://www.sendspace.com/file/4riook


----------



## amir_azab2000 (13 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خيراhttp://www.arab-eng.org


----------



## شامبان (18 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## م.عبد الرحمن سيد (20 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته*

:77: الف الف شكر على الموضوع
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## eng_hazem123 (20 أغسطس 2006)

*[blink]جريت خيرا
و بارك الله فيك
و دام لله لك نعمة العطاء[/blink]*


----------

